# JR Ultimate Toro Cigar Review - Dont judge a book...



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

This was a random purchase thru JR on top of my order. The box indurred a 1 month rest period within my humidor. Initial inspection displayed rough...

Read the full review here: JR Ultimate Toro Cigar Review - Dont judge a book...


----------

